# So many questions!!



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, we have just moved to Paphos and still settling in however I would really appreciate any info / pointers on the following that I seem to be struggling to find out about:
Are there any English pre-school nurseries besides the International School?
Any views on the Montessori nursery I have seen?
Can you buy red bush (rooibos) tea here? 
Dance classes for toddlers?
I would really appreciate any help / info.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

There is a new School opening in September ages 3-16 in Peyia highly recommended, my daughter starting there and is very reasonably priced, cheaper than any other School. There number is 96349273 hope this helps.

Cherie


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a new School opening in September ages 3-16 in Peyia highly recommended, my daughter starting there and is very reasonably priced, cheaper than any other School. There number is 96349273 hope this helps.
> 
> Cherie


Thanks Cherie I will keep the info for next year my little one is only 2 this year so we have a year to go. Appreciate the info will look into though for next year.


----------

